# where to buy pet bird



## uozer (Jan 17, 2011)

there does not seem to be many pet shops in dubai, and the ones i found online did not sell any birds.

i am looking for a canary or a small parrot, any suggestions?

thanks in advance,


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

I see this website... "http://www.petzoneonline.com/?navigation=live_animals&sub_id=Birds"

Hope this helps..


----------



## dffp (May 13, 2011)

*Pet Shops in Dubai*

Hello,

If you're at a loss as to where any of the pet shops are in Dubai, their exact location can be found on google maps!

Just do a search for 'pet shops in dubai' in googlemaps

By looking at the map in satellite mode, the marks are on the actual buildings where the pet shop is located. Just read the reviews to find out what they stock/ if any good!

People, if you know of any other decent pet shops, it would be great if you could add it to the map!!!

Thanks and hope this helps


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I know petsplus by MOE has birds that seem to be well cared for and social. 

I would strongly not suggest going to the bird and animal markets that the locals frequent.... May be cheap but they are in horrible shape overall and not used to being held.


----------

